# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Ball python Very Active

## xphoenix23

i have a ball python and its  really weird she is not in her hide shes wondering around in her enclosure im wondering is she hungry i tried to feed her a pinkie 2 days ago and she wasn't interested should i try today?

----------


## stratus_020202

Is she a new baby? How long have you had her? I wouldn't give her two more days and then try. I would not do the pinkie thing though. Try a mouse hopper is she is a small young one. How big is she?

----------


## 5snakes

sometimes in the summer they become way more active than in winter or other seasons. how long have you hade your snake? Maybe she needs some type of larger prey

----------


## snakesRkewl

Need lots more info and pics if you have it.
Temperatures and how you heat your snakes home?

Roaming occasionally is normal, roaming alot during the day can be several things.
Too hot
Not comfortable IE: hide is inadequate in size or tank is too exposed to foot traffic.
Hungry - IE: pinkies are too small and too inactive usually for even baby balls, I start babies on asf/mouse hoppers and quickly switch to rat fuzzies and on up, mine never see a pinky.

----------


## xphoenix23

she is 3 months old the temps in her tank is 85 degrees i had her for 2 weeks she hasn't ate ever since i got her

----------


## stratus_020202

Well, she needs a hot side, and a cool side. She needs one side to be between 90-92 and the other 80-82. She is probably cold. How are you measuring her temps? What is her humidity? She needs an under tank heater to warm her up and a thermostat to control it. She should also have two hides. One for hot, one for cold. 

How big is her enclosure?

----------


## xphoenix23

i do have to hides one on cool end and one on the warm end i have a under tank heater under her hide that's pretty warm i think about 90 also have a water bowl i forgot how big is her enclosure its a bin though

----------


## stratus_020202

Ok. That's good. You need to measure that heat pad though. They can spike over 100 degrees and that is very harmful to you baby. 

Hmm. A bin? Maybe it is too big. If he is a hatchline a 42 qt tub is a little large. Did you try putting some plants and things in their to crowd it up? Maybe try that. If you change her home, she needs one week to get used it, and then try to feed her again. A mouse hopper this time.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> i do have to hides one on cool end and one on the warm end *i have a under tank heater under her hide that's pretty warm i think about 90* also have a water bowl i forgot how big is her enclosure its a bin though


You need to know the temps not think you know.
Do you have your under tank heater on a thermostat?
Do you have a probed thermometer to check your UTH temperature?

15 qt tub is perfect for 3 month old babies.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Constant roaming combined with failure to eat = something is wrong with the habitat.

The snake is trying to escape to a more desirable location.  It is not happy where it is right now, and doesn't feel comfortable, so it's trying to move.

----------


## yeti2k3

My new ball has been doing this in the evening for the past couple days... Just got him sunday though.  Plus he hides pretty much all day and then just roams around at night.  Pretty sure mines hungry but i have not attempted to feed him till this weekend coming up.  By then he should be settled in.

----------


## hunter94

How many hides do you have and are they half logs? Also what kind of bedding are you using?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Some roaming during the night is normal--roaming constantly both day and night is not.

----------


## xphoenix23

well she is on aspen i got the humidity good its at 70 and tried to feed her the Hooper mice i bought and she didn't eat again i got tongs and dangled the mouse and it didn't work ill try again tomorrow if she doesn't take it ill wait another week to feed any more suggestions ?

----------


## xphoenix23

any help?

----------


## snakesRkewl

I previously asked...

*Do you have your under tank heater on a thermostat*?
you mention:i have a under tank heater under her hide that's pretty warm i think about 90 

Which is why I asked this.

Do you have a probed thermometer to check your UTH temperature so you KNOW what the UTH temp is.

----------


## Savage420Siege

Sounds like your snake is not comfortable with one or more elements of her environment. Here are some things to check/try.  Most of these have been mentioned in this thread so far, all are important and all should be followed.

- Enclosure should be proper size for your snake.  Couple of rules of thumb   for this: enclosure length is 2/3 the length of your snake, or length + width of enclosure = snake length
- Plenty of security (Hides and cover/plants)  Hides should be small enough the snake has to squeeze into them with only one entrance.  Open or half logs are not adequate.
- One hide in each end (hot and cold), hides are identical so snake will feel secure in both and not choose security over temperature preference
- Hot side: 90-95
- Cold Side 80-85
- Ambient air temperature 80-85
- Humidity around 60 percent, slightly higher when in shed
- Enclosure should be in a low traffic/noise area
- Heating devices must be controlled by a thermostat to avoid extreme temps

I recommend you follow these guidelines, change your setup as required.  You will need to give your snake about a week to settle into it's newly improved environment.  Do not handle the snake during this time and I recommend you also do not handle it until she is feeding for you (at least twice)  Do not handle until 48 hours after a meal.

Now, when it is time to feed (one week after changes) try the following:

Get a live hopper mouse/rat which is the same girth as the largest part of your snakes body and/or 10-15% the snakes body weight.  Whether or not the snake is in hide or not: remove the hide that is furthest from your snake or the one it is not in.  Place the live hopper on the side with no hide.  Leave it in there and supervise the activity for 10-15 min.  If snake has not taken prey pick it up with tongs by the scruff of neck and dance it around in front of snake.  If still no action try again a few days later.  There are many different things to try at this stage if it will not eat.  Keep us updated.

I know this seams overwhelming but it will be worth it in the end.  Do not panic if snake refuses a few more meals.  Some pictures of your snake would be helpful to see length and body mass.

Hope you find this helpful.

----------

Jasnik (09-10-2011),xphoenix23 (06-30-2010)

----------


## xphoenix23



----------


## snakesRkewl

Those pretty little frisbees are useless for the most part.
They wont tell you the temperature that the snake lays on, and that's very important.
You need a probed thermometer to do that.

Do you have a thermostat that your UTH is plugged into?

----------


## stratus_020202

Well, it looks ok. Those type of thermometers are not very accurate tho. I would get a digital. The hides look kind of huge. Go to walmart and get some tupperware bowls that look like she can barely fit in them. They like to be squished. I would also get two identical hides. Then she won't have to choose her favorite. 

The tub might be a little big for her. Try and get some plants and things to crowd it a little. And get an accuate reading from your UTH. You could wake up one morning with a burned snake if you don't control it. Good luck!

----------


## xphoenix23

> Those pretty little frisbees are useless for the most part.
> They wont tell you the temperature that the snake lays on, and that's very important.
> You need a probed thermometer to do that.
> 
> Do you have a thermostat that your UTH is plugged into?


im looking to buy the Acu-Rite  Digital Thermometer that someone recommended at Loews Friday

----------


## xphoenix23



----------


## snakesRkewl

> im looking to buy the Acu-Rite  Digital Thermometer that someone recommended at Loews Friday


Excellent, now how about that THERMOSTAT? lol

your not answering my question  :Razz:

----------


## xphoenix23

> Excellent, now how about that THERMOSTAT? lol
> 
> your not answering my question


lol do you mean the heat mat? :Confused: 
i do have it under her hide

----------


## snakesRkewl

> lol do you mean the heat mat?


yes, is it plugged into a thermostat to regulate its temperature?
If not it could be WAY too hot and a big reason your snake is restless.

I've checked 16 watt Zoo-Med heat pads to 118+ degrees plugged straight into the wall.
11inch Flexwatt can get to 130+ degrees unregulated.

----------


## xphoenix23

no there isn't i put a lot of bedding under the heat mat

----------


## Savage420Siege

What SnakesRkewl is trying to ask you is: Is your under tank heater plugged directly into the wall, or do you have it attatched to a thermostat?  A thermostat is a device which will give proportional power to your Under Tank Heater, controlling the temperature on the floor of your enclosure.  It is triggered by a temperature probe which is placed under your substrate inside the tank.  You must have one so that the under tank heater does not reach high tmperatures and burn your snake.  If the temperature of the substrates surface is 95 but the temperature of the bottom of the tub is 110, your snake could burrow into the bedding and get burnt.

Your snake is about the same age and size as mine.  Follow my earlier suggestions and see if that helps.

----------

Jasnik (09-10-2011)

----------


## Kaorte

> no there isn't i put a lot of bedding under the heat mat


The bedding will not be enough. They can easily move the substrate out of the way and lay directly on the surface of the tub. If left like this too long they WILL be burned. 

Do yourself a favor and find $25 and make a trip to the home depot. Pick up a piggy back lamp dimmer and an accurite weather station. 

Also, a smaller tub wouldn't hurt. I would suggest a 15qt tub for a snake that size. You really only need enough room for two hides and a water bowl. They don't need any floor space to "lay out" on. They would rather spend all of their time hiding.

----------


## Kaorte

> What SnakesRkewl is trying to ask you is: Is your under tank heater plugged directly into the wall, or do you have it attatched to a thermostat?  A thermostat is a device which will give proportional power to your Under Tank Heater, controlling the temperature on the floor of your enclosure.  It is triggered by *a temperature probe which is placed under your substrate inside the tank*.  You must have one so that the under tank heater does not reach high tmperatures and burn your snake.  If the temperature of the substrates surface is 95 but the temperature of the bottom of the tub is 110, your snake could burrow into the bedding and get burnt.
> 
> Your snake is about the same age and size as mine.  Follow my earlier suggestions and see if that helps.


Actually it is best to put the probe OUTSIDE the enclosure right on the heat source. This prevents the snake from moving the probe or peeing all over it and shorting it out. If the snake were to move the probe, the thermostat would crank up the heat.

----------


## stratus_020202

She also looks like she is at the end of a shed cycle. Did her eyes become faded recently? I would lightly mist her enclosure and let her be until she finishes shedding. If she is in a shed cycle that is another reason she's not eating. Look at her belly too, if it's pink that would be the beginning of the cycle.

----------


## xphoenix23

> The bedding will not be enough. They can easily move the substrate out of the way and lay directly on the surface of the tub. If left like this too long they WILL be burned. 
> 
> Do yourself a favor and find $25 and make a trip to the home depot. Pick up a piggy back lamp dimmer and an accurite weather station. 
> 
> Also, a smaller tub wouldn't hurt. I would suggest a 15qt tub for a snake that size. You really only need enough room for two hides and a water bowl. They don't need any floor space to "lay out" on. They would rather spend all of their time hiding.


hey im looking them up on home depot and cant find what it is can you help me ?

----------


## xphoenix23

> She also looks like she is at the end of a shed cycle. Did her eyes become faded recently? I would lightly mist her enclosure and let her be until she finishes shedding. If she is in a shed cycle that is another reason she's not eating. Look at her belly too, if it's pink that would be the beginning of the cycle.


when i got her she wasn't into shed her belly is getting slightly pink

----------


## stratus_020202

http://www.google.com/products/catal...CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

----------


## stratus_020202

> when i got her she wasn't into shed her belly is getting slightly pink


Yeah, I thought she looked like she was in one of the phases. Just watch her, she'll get a blue hue to her in a few days, then turn clear again and she will shed shortly after that. I don't think I would feed her while she's shedding. The less stress the better  :Smile:  Some will eat and some won't, but with her new surroundings, I think I would wait.

----------


## xphoenix23

couldnt focus wbile holding her but her belly is little pinkish

----------


## stratus_020202

I can't really tell. You'll just have to see in the next few days. Sometimes they will get cranky during shed. It gets hard for them to see. She looks like she has some stuck shed on her neck though. A damp cloth should take that off easily.

----------


## Kaorte

> hey im looking them up on home depot and cant find what it is can you help me ?


The accurite is not on the website but it looks like this: 

You should be able to find it in the gardening/outdoor section. Ask an employee if you can't find it

Here is the dimmer: http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-...atalogId=10053

----------


## xphoenix23

> The accurite is not on the website but it looks like this: 
> 
> You should be able to find it in the gardening/outdoor section. Ask an employee if you can't find it
> 
> Here is the dimmer: http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-...atalogId=10053


yea i saw the accurite on Loews and will pick up the dimmer at home depot

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You also need to replace that hide covered in tape before the accident.

You can use upturned plant pot saucers with holes cut in them for nice secure dark hides.  :Smile: 



dr del

----------


## theartofsolitude

plus snakes that are not used with their enclosure tends to move a lot as if they are trying to escape in every possible way lol

----------


## xphoenix23

hey guys over the weekend got the accurite at walmart for $12 also bought fake plants here the setup now is the temps to high ?

----------


## Kaorte

Looks good, but click the temp/clock button so the top reading shows the "in" temperature rather then the time.

----------


## xphoenix23

> Looks good, but click the temp/clock button so the top reading shows the "in" temperature rather then the time.


so the in temps means in the setup and the out means out? right

----------


## Kaorte

In is measured at the unit. Out is measured at the probe. Humidity is also measured at the unit.

----------


## xphoenix23

so every thing is good

----------


## chris4554

Where do you have the probe?

----------


## SDballp

these are the three numbers you want to watch on a constant basis.. i face mine outward so i can just glance at it anytime i happen to be passing buy

-probe temp should NEVER reach anywhere close to 100 degrees it can burn ur snake
-inside temp should be around 75-85 depending on time of day
-inside humidity should be around 50-60%


* i know urs isnt a glass set up but this is still a good read to learn more about your snakes home !
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=56846


**edit** my probe temp sits around 89-93 at all times

----------


## xphoenix23

what im hoping is i hope she eats

----------


## hunter94

> what im hoping is i hope she eats


Are you feeding Live, Prekilled or F/T? Also how long do you leave the prey in the enclosure for? And do you feed her in her "Home" or in a Separate container?

----------


## xphoenix23

> Are you feeding Live, Prekilled or F/T? Also how long do you leave the prey in the enclosure for? And do you feed her in her "Home" or in a Separate container?


i feed her live ive tried pinkies and hopper i tried in a separate container and also in her enclosure still nothing what i was told from the guy i bought her from that next time force feed her a pre killed hopper

----------


## xphoenix23

> Where do you have the probe?


under her hide

----------


## Kaorte

> i feed her live ive tried pinkies and hopper i tried in a separate container and also in her enclosure still nothing what i was told from the guy i bought her from that next time force feed her a pre killed hopper


don't force feed. That is an absolute last option.

If she doesn't eat for the next feeding, I would strongly recommend putting the animal in a smaller enclosure.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> i feed her live ive tried pinkies and hopper i tried in a separate container and also in her enclosure still nothing what i was told from the guy i bought her from that next time force feed her a pre killed hopper


Pinkies I don't waste my time with, hoppers 2-3 weeks old just smaller than weanling is probably what you should be trying.

----------


## xphoenix23

this is the message he sent me 

it was live right? Try a fuzzy...its 1 size below a hopper. If she doesnt take it then you can try assist feeding. I did this only ever for the male thaty i kept in the first couple weeks of eating. He took his first meal fine but his didnt take his 2nd or 3rd. Then i assisted feeding him. You can youtube this, but all it is that you place half of the head in the mouth and causes them to start eating their meal. After that 1 time he ate normal. I never did this for her, but it may be something you want to try as babies can get pickier then adullts.  its okay if an adult misses a feeding but babies need a meal in them. Assist feeding is not force feeding. Let me know how this goes. If you still have the hopper you can try assist feeding with that

----------


## Kaorte

> this is the message he sent me 
> 
> it was live right? Try a fuzzy...its 1 size below a hopper. If she doesnt take it then you can try assist feeding. I did this only ever for the male thaty i kept in the first couple weeks of eating. He took his first meal fine but his didnt take his 2nd or 3rd. Then i assisted feeding him. You can youtube this, but all it is that you place half of the head in the mouth and causes them to start eating their meal. After that 1 time he ate normal. I never did this for her, but it may be something you want to try as babies can get pickier then adullts.  its okay if an adult misses a feeding but babies need a meal in them. Assist feeding is not force feeding. Let me know how this goes. If you still have the hopper you can try assist feeding with that


No offense but can you not read? In your post you stated that he told you to force feed when he clearly suggested assist feeding which is NOT force feeding. 

I don't think you need to resort to assist feeding yet. You have not tried "everything". If the snake has eaten on its own, it can eat on its own again. Sometimes they need a little push but that should be your last option as it does cause a considerable amount of stress.

----------


## snakesRkewl

After re-looking at the snakes pictures that snake does not look "starved" and I too would suggest not forcing or assisting feeding.
Smaller tub maybe but mostly it just needs to chill and get used to it's new home and start offering on a regular weekly schedule and not offer too often you'll just stress out the snake.
The only snake I've had to force/assist feed was a hatchling that went over two months without eating and just had zero drive to eat.
After one force feed he has steadily grown and is now 500 grams at just less than a year old.

----------

xphoenix23 (07-06-2010)

----------


## xphoenix23

> After re-looking at the snakes pictures that snake does not look "starved" and I too would suggest not forcing or assisting feeding.
> Smaller tub maybe but mostly it just needs to chill and get used to it's new home and start offering on a regular weekly schedule and not offer too often you'll just stress out the snake.
> The only snake I've had to force/assist feed was a hatchling that went over two months without eating and just had zero drive to eat.
> After one force feed he has steadily grown and is now 500 grams at just less than a year old.


well ill wait till Sunday to feed her

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Enclosure is too large. Hide cave is too large.  Scale everything down, make sure the temperatures are RIGHT, and give her 3 days, then try feeding her whatever it was she last ate, for the breeder.

----------


## xphoenix23

hey guys i was wondering how do i make the cool side cooler  ? my cool side is 82 how do i get it to 75 ?

----------


## stratus_020202

> hey guys i was wondering how do i make the cool side cooler  ? my cool side is 82 how do i get it to 75 ?


82 is perfect. You don't need it any cooler than that. When you drop to 75 it gets a little dangerous. Keep it as is. i keep my ball room at 80 all the time.

----------


## Kaorte

> hey guys i was wondering how do i make the cool side cooler  ? my cool side is 82 how do i get it to 75 ?


82* is fine.

----------


## xphoenix23

hey guys bought a hooper and once again she didnt eat i even put tuna on it still nothing what am i doing wrong?

----------


## xphoenix23

how long does it take for a ball to start shedding i mean when i got her her belly was slightly pink and still is how long will it take for her eyes to get cloudy and then shed? i feels like im doing something wrong idk wat it is the temps are right itry not to leave a lot of open space have to hides need so much advice

----------


## Kaorte

It takes 7-14 days to complete a shed cycle. 

I still would suggest putting her in a smaller enclosure with smaller hides.

----------


## xphoenix23

> It takes 7-14 days to complete a shed cycle. 
> 
> I still would suggest putting her in a smaller enclosure with smaller hides.


would you think if i split her enclosure in half buy putting a card board in the middle? and would u knoe any good house materials to make in to hides ?

----------


## Kaorte

> would you think if i split her enclosure in half buy putting a card board in the middle? and would u knoe any good house materials to make in to hides ?


You could try, but then again she might just knock it over. Make sure to keep tape out of there. They are very good at getting stuck to sticky things. 

I like to use cereal bowls from the dollar store. By me they have little blue bowls. It is very easy to cut out a small entrance. You can use a lighter to smooth the edges.

----------


## xphoenix23

> You could try, but then again she might just knock it over. Make sure to keep tape out of there. They are very good at getting stuck to sticky things. 
> 
> I like to use cereal bowls from the dollar store. By me they have little blue bowls. It is very easy to cut out a small entrance. You can use a lighter to smooth the edges.


hey ijust made the enclosure in half ill post a pic in 1 min

----------


## xphoenix23

lmao i leave her for 2 sec and she found away out hahahaha may have to glue it tomorrow hahaha

----------


## xphoenix23

what am i doing wrong guys please help me nothing is working i did all my research before i got her but need more help it seems she really is uncomfortably every time i check up on her she sticks her head out as if she wants to get out  its stressing me out lol  :Taz:  :Mad:  :Rage:

----------


## Kaorte

> what am i doing wrong guys please help me nothing is working i did all my research before i got her but need more help it seems she really is uncomfortably every time i check up on her she sticks her head out as if she wants to get out  its stressing me out lol


Relax. You need to be more patient. The sectioned off enclosure looks good but I see she has found the cardboard  :Smile: 

It is going to take about a week for her to get used to this new setup. Until then you just have to leave her alone. Eventually she will figure out that it is safe and relax.

----------


## Bpmike1208

> Relax. You need to be more patient. The sectioned off enclosure looks good but I see she has found the cardboard 
> 
> It is going to take about a week for her to get used to this new setup. Until then you just have to leave her alone. Eventually she will figure out that it is safe and relax.


I guess im a lucky one i own 4 balls right now 2 het axanthics that i bought 2 days ago at an expo. a pastel baby about 3 months old and an 8 month old normal and they all ate for me with in the first week, actually my hets took the first meal with me the day after i got them and handle very well. but if i was you i would try to make sure that you temps are right. did you get that dimmer and wire it up you can check youtube out on that. as a hide for my baby pastle i use a baby wipes container and i also have like 10 crumpled up things of news paper so he can move threw enclosure rfeeling secure as hes in a 28 QT. if i was you i would down size to liek a 15 qt tub with smaller hides

----------


## xphoenix23

hey guys quick update got a smaller tub 16 quarts 16 1/4 x 11 7/8 this would work how long do you think i should wait to feed her also the temps lmk what else i can do

----------


## xphoenix23

bump :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## N0ctrnl

I got a male Bumble Bee on Thursday and had it in a temporary container until I could get a larger one, he is now in a 30gallon glass tank with a screen lid, I have news paper covering the bottom of the tank, he has a hide, heat pad and heat lamp(not on at the same time) and he has been very active all day long since I got him, in both tanks...he has a large water dish that he can fit in. Only chilled out when I covered most of the tank with a towel making it dark in the tank...any particular reason why he would chill out once it got dark in the tank? I do not know the actual temp as I need a new thermometer for his tank, but it's right next to my other 30 gallon tank with a normal female, her tank is around 85 and 90-93 on the hot side.

----------

